# trying to finish my vr swap



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

so I finally did some work to the car





Wiring mess



Old tensioner and belt











What my interior currently looks like 
 
So the engine starts but it will idle for a little then shut off
I have a mk3 cluster the clock and the millage comes on, but nothing comes on when i turn the ignition, 
where do these wires go they are part of the clusters wiring harness


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: trying to finish my vr swap (u01rwr)*

after doing some reading, it looks like i need to jump D8 to E2 on the interior harness plugs at the fuse box
so I made this little jumper 

hopefully that solves this problem


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: trying to finish my vr swap (u01rwr)*

the jump worked and now my cluster works http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif, hopefully the speedo works.
I need to get another #13 relay because of water damage







, and I got to figure out why there is no power to the rad fan and the fan switch on the rad








still waiting on my bentley 


_Modified by u01rwr at 1:16 AM 2-2-2008_


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: trying to finish my vr swap (u01rwr)*

nice work so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: trying to finish my vr swap (u01rwr)*

so I got the cluster all done, figured out the turn signal wiring mounted it into the dash only to realise later that night that one of the lights is not coming on, Now i got to take it all out again








got to order a new thermo fan switch, and thermostat
wire in the OBD2 scan port
and also figure out why the check engine light is not coming on 
I also have to adjust the side ways gear selection cuz when I go into reverse I think its actually in first gear.
I got to try to remember to take pics as I do work


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: trying to finish my vr swap (u01rwr)*

no CEL when you first turn on ign means bulb was prob pulled.


----------



## nthndetty (May 10, 2006)

*Re: trying to finish my vr swap (bonesaw)*

please help. i did a vr swap and i'm having the same problem with my guages. the mileage and clock works but the speedo and tach doesn't. please help me


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: trying to finish my vr swap (nthndetty)*

e2 to d8.


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: trying to finish my vr swap (bonesaw)*

bleeding... 

Johnny 5 not alive...











_Modified by xanthus at 1:54 AM 2-16-2008_


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: trying to finish my vr swap (xanthus)*

haha


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: trying to finish my vr swap (u01rwr)*

got couple parts in but the weather keeps me from doing any work








can I use an obd1 aba O2 sensor on a obd1 vr6??








every time i start the car it idles fine for like 30 - 60 seconds but cuts out, I was talking to a tech and he told me that its because of the aba O2 sensor 
I would hate to buy a 02 sensor for nothing


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: trying to finish my vr swap (u01rwr)*

ive used an ABA one plenty of times.


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: trying to finish my vr swap (bonesaw)*

so of the parts waiting installation


----------



## de4life (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: trying to finish my vr swap (u01rwr)*

If you ever wanna sell those door panels lmk. I'm local.


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: trying to finish my vr swap (de4life)*

its was a nice day today so I called in sick and worked on the car
Installed the thermostat and fan switch and put in some coolant and got it up to temp and now the fan comes on when the temp needle reatches about half.
Im going to have to change the coolant again cuz it started pink and got rusty gold brown
I got to figure out why the after run electric water pump does'nt come on








And i got to wire in the obd2 connector to read some codes.
for some reason the car wont iddle by itself for more than 10s
Im actually of tomorow so hopefully its nice out


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: trying to finish my vr swap (u01rwr)*

i need to get a shifter linkage part# 1J0-711-256 








where can i get it for the lowest price??
I also need a test pipe with an 02 sensor bung on it but dont want to spend $80 on the 42DD one is there a cheaper alternative?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: trying to finish my vr swap (u01rwr)*

dealer around 20 bucks. test pipe either buck up or make it.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: trying to finish my vr swap (bonesaw)*

think he's talking about the Gruven piece. 
Stop being a cheapskate and buy the parts you need. Cheap crap is just crap.


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: trying to finish my vr swap (stealthmk1)*

so I changed the shifter adjuster piece 

My second gear wont go in even when I try to do it from the transmission
the reverse gear goes in half of the time 
I cleaned out the isv but it still wont iddle 
I going to order the test pipe install it then bring the car to a schnider from sltek and have him fix the rest


----------



## a_mkII_j (Mar 6, 2008)

No ways man! I want to learn from your mistakes!








Awesome work so far... I am just about to embark on this same journey...
How hard was it to wire up the harness and stuff? And is there like a check list that you followed or anything?


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (a_mkII_j)*

I didn't wire up the engine but i dont think its that hard if you have a full donor car and if your fuse box is a ce2


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (u01rwr)*

updates
- fixed my reverse problem, turns out i was missing the metal washer that goes under the cable gear selector that mounts to the trans, I think my second gear syscro might be shot but i wont know untill i start driving it 
- installed a 42dd 2.5inch testpipe, it souds great with my borla muffler
- after changing my thermostat and fan switch everyting worked fine, but two weeks later i started the car and the fan was not coming on, the thermostat was not opening so i took it out and flushed out the system had to order a fan control module cuz mine was shot, hopefully I get it and install it this week and i can try to drive it.
- as far as the iddle goes i found out that my isv was stuck so gave it some wd40 and powered it on and off untill it was moving freely.
now the car will iddle four 3 to 4 minutes before it dies 
for some reason when the car cuts out i can still hear the fuel pump going is that normal??
things to do:
- install the fan module and get the cooling issue worked out, I might run it with no thermostat for now untill it gets cold out again
- put the bumper back on 
- drive it to c if i can select all the gears
- and figure out why it cuts out ( have the ecu scanned)
i'll try to take some pics


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (u01rwr)*

got some parts in today from MJM
fan control module 

coolant flange seals

should have the module installed on friday


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (u01rwr)*

Im having a problem with my coolant temp guague








as soon as I turn on the ignition with out even starting the car the needle goes right to the half mark
I did notice that the #5 relay(Low Coolant Level Control Unit )which is supposed to be relay number 43 is actually 32(which is supposed to be Digifant Control Unit)
when I pull that relay out the needle goes back down so Im thinking that that's the problem








I looked at the fuse box in my jetta and the #5 position is empty
will the gauge work with out that relay???
it's late, i dont want to wake my neighbors 
so im going to wait till tomorow to find out


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (u01rwr)*

- the temp gauge seems to work without that relay
- the fan seems to be working properly
im off the next two day, to do list:
- look into auxiliary water pump 
- put the thermostat back in
- flush out the coolant system and put in fresh coolant
if everything works out I going to attempt to drive it to get some gas


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (u01rwr)*

well few things...if you have an isv then why are you hooking up an obd2 port?
The reason for the running then dying, well how is your 02 sensor? My buddy's swap would do the same due to no 02 sensor. 
And that electrical mess....been there done that. I did a full harness swap from front to back on a mk2, dash included. 
The second swap I did was on the same friend's 1990 corrado.
My next is going to be a 1.8t swap into a ce2 car, with a fully made harness to plug into the back of the fusebox. However nothing is worse than megasquirt, or at least when installed by people who dont know ****, or do it to get done.
Good luck with the swap, my buddy's car breaks'em loose in first and second. If you dont have an exhaust yet, i recommend TT's exhaust with the borla for mk2 vr6's. Sounds badasss and the fit & finish was really good.
As far as a test pipe is concerned, get a flange from autozone and about 2 feet of pipe, appropriate to whatever size exhaust you have. Buy an 02 bung while your there, bring it to a muffler shop and have them weld it up. Cost my friend 20 bucks total. Just make sure that whatever pipe you do get, it fits inside the exhaust, not over it or it will leak like crazy. 


_Modified by Dave926 at 7:21 PM 4-27-2008_


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (Dave926)*

- so the coolant system is all good the fan comes on when the needle hits about halfway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
- installed the front bumper
- drove it .2 miles to the gas station fillede it up $50








throttle response is horrible got to get that ecu scanned for codes soon
- My second gear still wont go in for sh*t, Im going to try to change the oil to some syncromesh and c what happens


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (u01rwr)*

if throttle response is bad in nuetral, where you step on the gas and the enignne revs a second later, check the tps with a multimeter. Remember that volkswagens are ****ed up where most of the time instead of reading 0v-5v, like most cars, they read 5v-0v


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (Dave926)*

thanks
but I feel it only in fisrt gear its fine in neutral
im officially done with school so im going to have time to work on the car


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (u01rwr)*

Ok so I drove the car yesterday it sounds awesome
They only problem that I cant find a fix for is that my windshield washer is not working I tested the wires at the pump and its not getting any power 
Is there a separate relay for it?


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (u01rwr)*

Delete the washer you dont need it...







, Are you running g12 coolant, it's pink if yours is green, flush till clear, buy a new coolant ball and all g12. I only ask because i saw green in one of your pics. and other questions just ask.


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (blowitupyera55)*

im not running g12 yet because i wanted to make sure everything was good and that i didnt have to pull out the radiator again.
i wasted 2 gallons of g12 trying to troubleshoot the coolent system


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: (u01rwr)*

Good luck on your swap! I think everyone doin a vr swap is not 1,2,3 like ya think. lol Im in the same boat havin wiring issues w/ my vr project in a mk3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (bansheelos)*

the car still wont iddle








do obd1's prime??
cuz I have a vr6 obd1 swap that im working on and it primes when i put the ignition on , but also pirmes if i put the headlighs on, and also when i flash the highbeams .(with the ignition on )















the obd1 port scanner is hoocked up but the communication keeps on failing every couple minutes
the only code that coming up is injector one is not firing
and the couple times i got an over revv code when i know i did not go past 4k
i just got some NGK plugs from germantutoparts today so hepefully that helps


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (u01rwr)*

*UPDATE*
ok so the car runs much better with the spark plugs
but its still dying 
how do I find out if I have the right ecu on the car??
I was told that I might have the wrong ECU on the car and that why im having this problem 
the motor is supposed to be from a 94 passat with the older style maf
is there like a chart or list somewhere that would tell me what the ecu# is for an early obd1 coilpack with the older MAF


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (u01rwr)*

ok so the ecu thats on the car right now is :
*021 906 258df*
is this the right ecu for my setup??
If so how do I find out if its defective??


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (u01rwr)*

the car is up and running 
ended up being the ecu and one of the injector wires was cut
Ill get so pics and maybe a video going soon


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (u01rwr)*

pics


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (u01rwr)*

VIDS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9hU3RIvPBk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ywCjkANboc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKA4Z8wCGkA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8XRfnD7R5Q


----------



## dixierebel0213 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: (u01rwr)*

sharp car i bought a 1991 corrado that had a 1997 vr6 swap, just wondering how did you get your obd2 connector hooked up. which wires do you conect to and where did you get the connector? by the way i love the black interior


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (dixierebel0213)*

Thanks
i got the connector from the vortex passat classifieds
as far as the wiring it I did not do it but this should help
http://a2resource.com/electrical/CE2.html


----------

